# Early 80's Peugeot serial Numbers?



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where the serial numbers were printed on the early 80's (83 or 84 maybe)? I've searched high an low and cannot find it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nick09 said:


> Does anyone know where the serial numbers were printed on the early 80's (83 or 84 maybe)? I've searched high an low and cannot find it.


The bottom of the bottom bracket would be the obvious place, but you've probably already checked there.

You might find this interesting. the fifth paragraph touches on the subject of serial numbers:
http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Peugeot/Peu_Models.aspx

And some nice pics:
http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/albert-ns-1983-peugeot-super-vitus-sl-france/


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> The bottom of the bottom bracket would be the obvious place, but you've probably already checked there.



Indeed. The first place I checked. It has the original paint so it wouldn't be covered up... I've heard of old Treks with no serial numbers. never Peugeot...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nick09 said:


> Indeed. The first place I checked. It has the original paint so it wouldn't be covered up... I've heard of old Treks with no serial numbers. never Peugeot...


I added a couple of links to my OP. No real info, though...


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't think it would tell me that much. Honestly I don't really want to know much about it. Just the model. My dad said it was one of the better bikes of the time. Nearly wiped out his savings. Mom was furious he said. haha


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nick09 said:


> I didn't think it would tell me that much. Honestly I don't really want to know much about it. Just the model. My dad said it was one of the better bikes of the time. Nearly wiped out his savings. Mom was furious he said. haha


You might be able to narrow down the model just by poking around the web and checking out some pics.

Your dad is right, BTW. They were highly regarded bikes in their time. If it's in good shape I would hold onto it.


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> You might be able to narrow down the model just by poking around the web and checking out some pics.
> 
> Your dad is right, BTW. They were highly regarded bikes in their time. If it's in good shape I would hold onto it.



Apparently Peugeot put serial numbers on some pretty odd plaaces... Front and rear hubs, inside of rear derailleur, underside of front derailleur, bottom of the rim etc... Weird. 

My dads second Peugeot has it taped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. ( How it stayed taped on for 20 some years I have no idea.) I believe that one is a 1979 Record De Monde It has the Record De Monde sticker and all of the discriptions of one. It looks like this, except blue and in a lot rougher shape.
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ges?q=record+du+monde+peugeot&hl=en&sa=N&um=1

The other bike looks a lot like the bike in the link you gave me, except in navy blue. I'm not quite sure what 12 speed vitesses means, but thats all I've got to go on. Unfortunately I left this one in my dads office due to a down-pour, so i cannot compare anymore ID features.


Anyway, were Record De Mondes good? I stripped it down to the frame. I was going to repaint and re-decal it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've read the same re: the serial numbers. Seems when they even bothered with them, the placement was somewhat arbitrary. It all adds to the charm of the bike, I think. The more you poke around and read, the more you'll learn and appreciate about these bikes.

Regarding the Record De Mondes, I not familiar with that specific model to offer an opinion, but another member may. But I will offer that 'back in the day' I don't recall anyone saying anything negative about Peugeot's - they're all good. 

You must've read my mind, because your last sentence about stripping and repainting the frame was going to be my suggestion. I (and I'm sure many other members here) would love to see pics when the project is completed.

EDIT: Vitesses may be the model (12 speed):
Does it look anything like this?
http://jackson.craigslist.org/bik/1269977631.html

And more pics:
http://www.teamkarim.com/bikes/used/road/s-road-oz.html


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> EDIT: Vitesses may be the model (12 speed):
> Does it look anything like this?
> http://jackson.craigslist.org/bik/1269977631.html



Not quite. From what i have learned tonight on google, the Rainbow paint job came the year after (84) my dad believes he bought his (83). His (now mine. haha) has the checkered pattern, but is made of the manganese alloy that the bike in the link is made of. I think it is fair to say there is a good chance they are the same bike, just a year off. 

Thanks for all of your help! I will be sure to post pictures of the Record De Monde when it is finished. 

One question about that actually. I have heard that if there is not a custom bike painter around you, that a motorcycle shop would be a better bet than a custom car painter. Something about tighter spaces and thiner coats than cars use, and motorcycle shops would be better suited to paint a bicycle. There is a custom motorcycle shop right down the road from me.

Would this be a question for the retro bike forum?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nick09 said:


> Not quite. From what i have learned tonight on google, the Rainbow paint job came the year after (84) my dad believes he bought his (83). His (now mine. haha) has the checkered pattern, but is made of the manganese alloy that the bike in the link is made of. I think it is fair to say there is a good chance they are the same bike, just a year off.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help! I will be sure to post pictures of the Record De Monde when it is finished.
> 
> One question about that actually. *I have heard that if there is not a custom bike painter around you, that a motorcycle shop would be a better bet than a custom car painter. Something about tighter spaces and thiner coats than cars use, and motorcycle shops would be better suited to paint a bicycle.* There is a custom motorcycle shop right down the road from me.


I've not heard that. I think I'd be more apt to do some research on custom bike painters, make some calls, choose one and then hunt down a bike box at your LBS, some packing materials and send it off. You've got to take some care in packing and it'll probably cost around $50 to insure and send it, but at least you'll know someone experienced in painting bikes will be attending to the Peugeot. JMO.


----------

